# will work for food



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

But thats it!! Paisley will do anything for a treat.however whenever i try to drop the treat she will not doing anything.what should i do?


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm sorry but it doesn't sound like you're utilizing a motivator correctly. It's hard to tell what's going wrong without my knowing what you're doing. You could possibly be not phasing them out quickly enough or you might not be using them long enough, or any other number of things. 

Maybe get some video footage of your training and post it for critique or try a few sessions with a professional trainer.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

How old is Paisley? Are you expecting too much too soon? What has worked with your other dogs and/or have you had similar issues with your other dogs? Do you mark appropriate behaviors with a clicker or verbal marker before or as you give the treat? If you have a verbal or clicker marker you should be able to give the marker interspersed with treats given on a variable reinforcement schedule. msminnamouse's idea of putting up a video so that others can offer comments and suggestions is a good one.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Put the food on a nearby table.

Now start over with clicker train the "look at me". Totally free shaped - meaning don't help or guide her with words, sounds, or body. Wait for her to look at you. Then say "yes" or click, and get a treat.

When she learns she can earn treats that she cannot see or that you are not holding, you should have success in training.

Also _train yourself!_ Get a treat pouch and wear it like a fanny pack so she can't see it. Hands OFF! Don't reach for a treat until she has done what you asked her to do.

You can do an exercise with yourself (when she is away from you!). Put beans or treats or something small on a table. Click, THEN move your hand to pick up the bean/treat and put it in a different pile. Even experienced trainers will reach for the treat too soon.

Also make sure that you're not always doing the same pattern (go get a leash, go get treats, etc) before training. A smart dog will learn when it won't get a food reward. You can improve by stashing treats everywhere. (I keep them in canning jars - dog proof and treats stay soft.) No matter where you start training there will be treats nearby. Don't get out the jar until she has done something for you.


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

She is just turned 7 months. We had been going to a puppy training class and she was doing well. The owners dog attacked paisley and myself that's when we dropped the class. I looked into other trainers and just can't decide on one. So I've been trying on my own since. she is the first dog I've tried the clicker training on. I think tortoise is right about the pattern of training. The class we went to said to always have her on leash for training.my other dogs were happy with praise and toy rewards.I would take video but I only have video on my phone now and it isn't very clear. I may have to start From square one


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Just a point on clicker training - if you click, you must treat. The click is a marker that says to the dog "The thing you are doing when you hear this noise is what earns the treat", it is not a reward in itself (even less is it a remote control - it is surprising how many people point the clicker at the dog!). If you are ready to move to intermittent reinforcement, you click-and-treat intermittently.

Jean Donaldson's book "How to train your dog like a pro" is very good on understanding how to train with a clicker or other marker, and how to ensure each behaviour is fully proofed. 

I'm not sure about the idea of always having the dog on leash for training - is it meant to instill an idea of "work" versus "play"? My dogs consider training a particularly fun game - and the only time they are on leash for it is if we are practicing loose leash walking!


----------



## paisley pup (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not sure why he said to always have her on a leash.Didnt think to ask.In the past i would train my dogs randomly throughout the day. I was not trying to train for anything more than the basics with them.Paisley I was hoping to do some therapy work with her.Which is why I had decided to go to classes. thanks for the book recommendation I'm going to try and find it now!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Ages ago, when I got my first dog as a kid, I didn't have a leash. I trained solely without one. SHe know I had the 'good's' either in my pocket or close by. 

Once she passed, I got another dog and went to a class. Every thing was done on leash. Problem is, if I didn't have one on him, I couldn't guarantee he would mind. 

When I moved out and got my housewarming gift to myself (a sheltie named Chatter) I again didn't bother with a leash. The first time she wore a leash, she was 5 years old and the inspector where I was working her (livestock sale barn) said that she was to be leashed when not working. She was sooooooo insulted. Once he was replaced by an inspector with two brain cells, the leash was tossed in the back of the pick up to rot. lol

Bug turned a year old last August - he has never worn a leash. I do keep one in the truck with his rabies tag attached in case of another official insisting on a leash, but so far, so good. Although, now that I think about it, the leash is kind of a moot point without a collar, huh? 

Work on your relationship with you dog. Make them WANT to be with you. Then, the leash becomes just another pretty thing to wear out in public. IMHO, the leash is just a thing tying your dog to an anchor telling it what to do. Work on your relationship and the love and affection your dog wants from you becomes the leash. 

Due to laws and dangers, I do understand that a leash can be vital, but with a good handler/dog relationship, it really isn't needed.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is really awful that the trainer's dog attacked you and Paisley. It sounds like you are better off out of there. How long ago did the incident at the class happened? Have you really made sure to shake it off? The specific recommendations other posters have made about clicker use and the like are all good, but only if your head is in the right place.


----------

